
Truth is a lost game in Turkey. Don’t let the same thing happen to you - _hakan
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/dec/15/truth-lost-game-turkey-europe-america-facts-values
======
kennethh
Old media have tried to bury truths all the time, I personally think the new
media with people commenting stuff on twitter is more truthfull than the old
new coverage.

Read the article by: Cringely "News we aren't supposed to know",
[http://www.cringely.com/2016/12/15/news-arent-supposed-
know/](http://www.cringely.com/2016/12/15/news-arent-supposed-know/) which
descibes old situations where the media did not report anything about events
which had big impacts.

This Guardian article is more like a flame war from someone who does not get
to deicide what the media agenda is no more. The alternative media, was much
better at covering Erdoğan power takeover than main media in my opinion.

~~~
tombo2008
I don't doubt that the ability to have the average man on the street report on
things and upload them to twitter etc. is a force for good, but the potential
for miscommunication due to the lack of structure surrounding such uploads is
a weakness that traditional media does not experience given that all work must
pass editors in those cases. I know that doesn't stop all BS stories but its a
check/balance at least that doesn't currently exist at all on social media.

------
mixedCase
The game for truth was lost long ago in the MSM. I wish they would turn into
their Turkey counterparts, at least the average citizen would be less likely
to blindly trust it.

